# Mail als HTML schreiben mit alternativ Text



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

Hi ich würd gern meinen Kunden eine Art Newsletter schreiben.
 Das ganze sollte würde ich gern als HTML Mail gestalten, möchte jedoch das alternativ die leute die nur Text empfangen können auch die Infos gescheit lesen können. 

 Onkel Google sagt das man sowas mit "multipart/alternativ" machen könnte .. allerdings hab ich keine ahnung  wie ich sowas bewerkstelligen kann. 

 Vielleicht weiss einer von euch mehr darüber ? 

 ps: benutze Outlook 2000 als client kann aber auch gern für diese Aufgabe nen anderen Client benutzen. 

 Danke 
 Rob


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

das ganze gehört in die PHP-Ecke, da Mailfunktionen mit PHP udn nicht mit HTML gehen 

dann: den Text gestaltest du als HTML-Seite (ganz normal, als würde man sie später über URL aufrufen können).

Über die Funktion mail(); sendest du deine Mail einfach los.

Der Mail-Client deines Kunden dürfte dann automatisch die HTML-Tags sehen, sich übergeben und fragen ob der Kunde lieber Text oder HTML haben möchte.

bin allerdings grade übefragt, ob  die html-tags entfernt oder unkonvertiert ausgegeben werden wenn der Kunde lieber Text sehen möchte


Bitte berichtigen, falls ich totalen Müll erzählt habe


----------



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

na klasse, php is für mich wie chinesisch ;> 

 aber danke für deine antwort ) 

 hab inzwischen tools wie "supermailer" gefunden die das wohl können was ich bräuchte .. aber würd für mich keinen sinn machen wenn ich nur alle paar monate eine mail in dieser form schreiben möchte geld auszugeben.. mhm 
 vielleicht fällt euch jungs ja was ein  
 vielen dank


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

nun es gibt eine menge wege 

1. du fragst freundlich ob wir dir ein script zusammenkleben
2. du klebst selber
3. du macht es über deinen eigenen mailclient per hand (viel spaß bei 1000+ Kunden ^^)
4. du lässt dir ein kleines Programm schreiben das du alle paar monate ausführst.

Ich persönlich würde dir ja zu 1. oder 2. raten  du kannst natürlich auf 5.) Hausbesuche machen ^^


----------



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

hrhr weiss ja nit ob sich die kunden bei 5) freuen würden :>> 

 naja ich weiss ja nich obs bissi unverschämt ist euch zu fragen ob ihr mir son script schneidern könntet .. weiss was da alles dahinter steckt und wieviel arbeit das ist :> 

 und selber kleben kommt eigentlich nich in frage da ich wie gesagt keine ahnung von der materie habe :> 

 wie dem auch sei .. 

 Könnte mir jemand freundlicher weise so ein schönes Script schreiben ?


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

am besten du baust das Formular mit HTML schonmal vor (jedes eingabefeld braucht einen eigenen Namen (<input type="Käsetoast" name="Zwieback" value="Metbrötchen">).

Damit ist die halbe Arbeit getan und es finden sich weit mehr, die dir die Mailfunktion eben zusammensetzen


----------



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

ohje ich glaub wir haben aneinander vorbei gesprochen :> 

  was ich vor habe ist einfach nur unter outlook ne mail zu schreiben mit bissi html zeugs 
  sprich. überschrift bunt nen bildchen zu nem neuen artikel usw. 

  bin mir irgendwie grad nich sicher ob wir das gleiche meinen 

 edit': aber danke für deine mühe *fast vergessen hätt*


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

lol ok, ich dachte mehr an eine weboberfläche. (welche sich anbieten würde)


----------



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

hrhr schade


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

über outlook ists aber noch einfacher oO

neue mail. senden an alle deine treuen Kunden (untrue bekommen keinen newsletter sondern ne mailbombe)

unter "Format" auf "HTML" gehen und feddich.


----------



## RobTuT (4. Februar 2005)

löl @ kundn .. das wär so schön ;> 

 jo das is ja auch nich das problem .. aber können geeks die html abgestellt haben bei ihren mail client meine ach so tolle newsletter auch lesen ? :> will nich das dort dann alles  durcheinander , kreuz und quer steht verstehste mein prob ? :>


----------



## Kyrius (4. Februar 2005)

ausprobieren. idr kommt die abfrage nach html oder text.

ob bei "text" die html-tags entfernt oder einfachnur angezeigt werden weiß ich aber nicht oO

probiers aus: schick dir selbst ne html-mail und lass sie dir als text anzeigen  (das klingt wie der Schlusssatz von Artattack oO)


----------



## online (5. Februar 2005)

Jetzt hab ich dazu noch ne Frage:

Wie kann ich das denn in Microsoft Outlook realisieren?

MFG

Online


----------



## RobTuT (7. Februar 2005)

online hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich dazu noch ne Frage:
> 
> Wie kann ich das denn in Microsoft Outlook realisieren?
> 
> ...


 
 dahinter bin ich auch noch nich ganz gestiegen.. hab inzwischer per dreamweaver meine die html fertig gestellt .. und in einer outlook mail eingefügt .. sieht schön aus ;> 
 nur hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das mit dem alternativ text hinbekomm.. supermailer solls ja können.. aber mal sendet das teil mal nicht .. und das suckt :> 

 wennde ne lösung hast meld dich doch bitte !


----------

